# Creative Ways to Volunteer/Help



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

The Samson/Max rescue (view thread here http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ever-homeused-unwanted-hero-happy-ending.html) got me thinking. I'm not in a position where fostering is possible at the moment, I'm completely broke, and I don't have a car to drive somewhere to volunteer at a rescue. But I have a computer and time. Does anyone know of a rescue (preferably golden retrievers, but not necessary) that would have a spot for a "virtual volunteer"? You know, someone to check the email and respond, process applications, maybe update the website, etc. Thanks and Blessings, Kylie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Since I don't know where you're located, I'm posting the link to the National Golden Retriever Rescue Committe-it lists ALL the GR Rescues in the US. There's also a list for those in Canada.

You can visit the website of the Group closest to you, their site will probably have a list of Volunteers positions they need filled. 

I use to help a GR Rescue I got my girl from, I was two hours North of where they were based. I orginally started out answering their email account, then started helping with Intakes. I did the initial contact when an owner wanted to surrender their dog or a Golden was found as a Stray. There is an Intake Questionnaire that has to be completed.

We were a small group, I was the only one in my County for sometime. I did home visits, shelter pulls, transports, and dog evaluations, temporary fosters. I covered for the Adopt Coordinator when she went on vacation or was out of town-I did the phone interviews. 

Groups need someone to write the Monthly Newsletter, possibly do reference checks. There could be a variety of ways you can help. 

You can also go through ads you see on line where people are wanting to rehome their Golden, give them Rescue contact and you can also send the ad to the Group. 


National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

In my experience, most rescues would welcome your help. As Carolina Mom said, answering emails, doing reference checks, finding foster homes and doing the initial interview, coordinating transports, arranging vet appointments....plus about a million other jobs. 

If you go to Petfinder, you can search for rescues by state and/or town. Find one that you feel is reputable and has policies you are comfortable with and contact them. Some group out there is just waiting for your call, Kylie!


----------

